# Insurance replacing car seats



## azzuranotte (Dec 18, 2004)

My insurance company, Progressive, is refusing to replace my car seats. I had 2 Radian65 and a graco infant safeseat in the car. The Radian's were occupied. They keep telling me since there is no obvious damage, ie cracks in the plastic they are fine. I have my adjuster looking into it. I'm just so







right now. I am thankful that my kids are fine and the carseats worked how they were supposed to. But how can you say it's fine to use them when we were hit hard enough that you totalled the car? If I don't get this resolved through my adjuster I will be writing a letter to someone. If they seriously want to keep my business, this will get resolved.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Insist they write you a letter taking all responsibility and liability if anything should happen to your children in a future accident riding in those seats.










-Angela


----------



## azzuranotte (Dec 18, 2004)

They are looking into it. When my adjuster calls back I am going to direct him to http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/people/inju...raintReUse.htm.

We were not in a minor accident. I also talked to the County Child Passenger Safety Coordinator who said they needed to be replaced. She even mentioned my seatbelt needed to be replaced, well if they hadn't totalled the car.

Fortunately I have the seats from my mother's car to use right now. I will replace the seats regardless, but if they don't want to pay go after the other guys insurance. It was his fault.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I would think it would be up to the other insurance company to pay for it anyway, wouldn't, it?


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

I was in a fender bender, although I was hit hard enough to force me into the car in front of me and I was parked. PROGRESSIVE replaced my Boulevard and it was UNOCCUPIED. I can't imagine why they are refusing to replace yours? They even came to my house to pick up the old seat and hand deliver a check for the new one. I was 39 weeks pregnant when I was hit and they were very helpful. I'm really sad to hear this info. I'll have to call them and see what their policy is now. As a CPS tech, it horrifies me to hear that they are telling people to visually inspect for damage.


----------



## azzuranotte (Dec 18, 2004)

Per my last discussion things are looking better. They want me to fax over the receipts... which I have for the radian's. Did I mention they were only a week old? I told them that the safeseat was a gift, but I would find out how much that cost. I figure if I print out from a site it should be fine. So here's keeping my fingers crossed. When I talked to someone else, while signing some paperwork, they said they would be replaced no problem. I guess it just depends on the claim adjuster. On the plus side, I did get to educate the police officer at the scene. He thought that the seats would be fine, but now he knows better.


----------



## Ceili (Nov 21, 2001)

That's horrible you're having trouble with this. I was in an accident last week (minor, but enough that air bags deployed). All that I had to do was tell her the make and model of the seats, the adjuster came picked them up and hand delivered the check the day after the accident. The other driver was at fault, I filed through Progressive (my insurance). I even took the cover off my Marathon and kept it because the pattern we had was not available locally, no problems. One of my seats was unoccupied, they replaced both.

The officer on the scene and the local CPS tech told me to insist on a written statement accepting liability if they gave me any trouble about replacing them. I was happy it didn't come to that.


----------



## mamapixie (May 30, 2002)

Yep, if/when you do turn the carseats over to the adjuster(and if you continue to have problems with reimbursement, ask to speak to someone higher up), keep the covers. Then either sell them, or use them as back up covers.


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

We had a minor fender bender and commerce replaced 4 unoccupied carseats without a blink. The check for over $800 came within days of faxing them the receipt for the new ones. The timing was good because the twins were moving from the baby buckets to convertible seats anyway.







I didn't have to pay for the move up and I could feel okay about recycling the bits from the other ones without feeling like I should be passing them on to someone.

Sorry it's been a hassle.


----------

